# Should the government invest in a high-speed rail link between Melbourne and Sydney?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government has admitted that it would cost in excess of AU$110 billion to create a high-speed rail link between Melbourne and Sydney taking in the likes of Brisbane and Canberra along the way. 

While this would have a monumental impact upon the Australian economy and the Australian way of life, is it worth it?


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

An Autobahn would be nicer. The best Aussie cars have nice big V8 engines but the speed limit is only 100kph


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

If the government can find a cost effective way of joining up various areas of Australia this could have a massive impact on the country and the economy.


----------

